# Which sky channel is showing the whole of the XC?



## Stormy123456 (29 July 2012)

Wanting someone to video the whole of the XC for me, so what SKY channel is it on? Presume the BBC won't show much of it - we only seem to have seen tiny snippets of the eventing dressage

Thanks!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (29 July 2012)

Go to the red button on the BBC and go through the menu - they are showing everything


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

BBC 1,2 and 3 are showing all of it (but involves channel hopping)


----------



## oldvic (29 July 2012)

When I looked yesterday it was 450 so I hope they don't change it!


----------



## Stormy123456 (29 July 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Areion (29 July 2012)

Check that you have the BBCOlympics channels, high up the channel list ... basically the red. Its on BBCOlympic channel 1 from 12:25pm. They have shown every bit of the dressage so far


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			BBC 1,2 and 3 are showing all of it (but involves channel hopping)
		
Click to expand...

I saw this on H & H tv guide, and thought it meant mainstream tv, but it would seem the afternoon coverage is just on the sky channels, not impressed at all.


----------



## LauraBR (30 July 2012)

Not sure about TV but I have been able to watch all the eventing so far live via the Olympic App on my iPhone.


----------

